# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  cuchillo para sembrar en materos

## Erika11

Hola, que tipo de cuchillo me recomiendan como herramienta para la siembra en materos? Algún cuchillo mondador de esos me sirve?Temas similares: NECESITO CO - INVERSIONISTA PARA SEMBRAR 30 HAS DE QUINUA EN PAIJAN Artículo: Grade: Hay más de 400 mil hectáreas para sembrar palma aceitera en el Perú Artículo: 50% de tierras del proyecto Olmos listas para sembrar Solicitud: Terreno de 10 Has para sembrar quinua Empezamos a sembrar más de 100 millones de árboles para enfrentar el cambio climático

----------


## tonyb

Esos cuchillos sirven para hacer buenas recetas, como las de este video  
usa https://y2mate.guru/

----------

